# Classic Italian-Style Darker Roast



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for a wee bit of advice as I'm looking to try and find some beans which are closer to that Classic smoky Italian espresso taste.

I've tried a load of different offerings from Has Bean over the last couple of years and they are certainly interesting, but having recently returned from holiday in Naples, I find we're now craving something a little heavier, and less 'citrussy' than the HasBean beans seem to offer.

Ideally, Looking for something reasonably heavy, with plenty of 'bass-notes' but not too harsh on the bitterness front. A nuttiness would be a bonus.

I have tried some Square mile Red Brick in the past, and have to say I wasn't blown away by it. My wife is threatening to resort to Illy beans (which, tbh, have not been too dreadful).

We're using a Silvia paired with a Mingon, and drink mainly espresso, and espresso-based coffee.

Thanks for your help

Richard


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Coffee compass Brighton lanes blend. I did a post on it a while back if you do a little search


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

I've just been trying "The Italian Job" from Rave, as they say, it tastes of chocolate and nuts (though I thought more hazelnut than walnut), and I've seen several posts suggesting that it's a pretty good approximation of Italian blends, but I think that is it, it's an approximation, for me it's doesn't quite tick the boxes that the good stuff in Italy does. I will state that I'm still setting up my new machine and grinder, but I don't think I'm that far off. For me the Rave lacked a little bit of "depth and complexity". But then I like Illy standard stuff, I've had that in Italy and it has varied from distinctly average to stunning.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Give Brazilian Santos Dark a try. I can't specify where to get it from as I buy it local in London but I really enjoy it.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi KkAaNnEe,

I think I may have tried that some time ago from a tiny roaster somewhere down a backstreet in Camden -it was lovely...

I have ordered some Brighton Lanes and Italian Mocha from Coffee Compass to try out. I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks for the input !


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad you went for those. Be sure to let them rest for at least 7 days before getting into them


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

That's exactly where I purchase mine. No probs hope you enjoy those, I sure prefer dark roasts too


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Richard at coffee compass will roast darker for you to order if you ask


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

give Fazenda uk a try if in London, he will knock-up any blend you like, wood roasted it's just like what you would have had in the 80s in Italy,

it's a wonderful change from the norm. that's if you like sweet&full body coffee


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey KkAaNnEe, do you know the name or address of that roaster ?

A friend took me there once and I've never been able to find my way back !

I was beginning to wonder whether I'd imagined the whole thing !


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

\ said:


> give Fazenda uk a try if in London, he will knock-up any blend you like, wood roasted it's just like what you would have had in the 80s in Italy,
> 
> it's a wonderful change from the norm. that's if you like sweet&full body coffee


I've been extolling the virtues of this place for ages. Antonio who owns it roasts his own SO beans from around the coffee producing world on his own wood fired roaster in Italy and imports it to his cafe. He is a really nice guy and so knowledgeable and will knock you up a blend to your tastes.

They are at 13 Leyden Steer near Liverpool st station.

Also during the week they have a kind of buffet lunch cooked and served up by his wife. Different dishes each day for £7 a plate. I love it there


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Ha! Maybe you did, or maybe you've had too much coffee since?

Its Camden Coffee Shop - 11 Delancey Street, off Camden High Street (not the Lock)

Are you local to London?

Kane


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Kane,

No I'm up in Scotland but used to lose many a weekend with friends who had a cracking flat on Arlington Road !

Happy days !

I'll try and get there next time I'm down in the big smoke !


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> I've been extolling the virtues of this place for ages. Antonio who owns it roasts his own SO beans from around the coffee producing world on his own wood fired roaster in Italy and imports it to his cafe. He is a really nice guy and so knowledgeable and will knock you up a blend to your tastes.
> 
> They are at 13 Leyden Steer near Liverpool st station.
> 
> Also during the week they have a kind of buffet lunch cooked and served up by his wife. Different dishes each day for £7 a plate. I love it there


I try to get there every couple of months for my 5 bean blend, no scales used 1/2 here 1/2 a scoop there, fantastic blend, probably scare the pants off the light roasters. he he


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think these guys and the likes of Hasbean (not meaning anything negative against them) are totally and utterly different animals.

For me this is real coffee for MEN!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be quite interested to hear of any others as I do prefer the Italian style coffees. Another vote for Brighton Lanes. I bought some on the back of Cam V6's post a while back and it has become my coffee of choice. Love it.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Well, a quick sit rep.

Couldn't hang on so have delved into the bag of Mocha Italia (5 days post roast) and it seems to fit the bill (Mrs J is happy -it 'tastes like coffee' apparently !), but boy, is it robust ! Certainly puts hairs on the chest when drunk as espresso -I shudder to think what the 'Hill and Valley' must be like if its more 'aggressive'.

Going to wait on the Brighton Lanes to settle (a couple of more days) and hoping it may be a little more rounded.

Definitely a world away from the citrus-heavy has-bean roasts -although I like both styles, albeit for different occasions !

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Leave Hill and Valley 7 to 10 days to get the best out of it. IMO

Ian


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

jzbdski said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well, a quick sit rep.
> 
> ...


The Mocha Italia is much more 'robust' than the Hill and Valley (or Brighton Lanes Espresso) IMHO.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, so the votes are in...

Finally got to try the (rested) Brighton Lanes and I have to say it hits the spot exactly !

Just deep and dark enough with the slightest hint of bitterness to give it an edge but with no acidic afterburn.

Lovely, feels much more subtle than the Mocha Italia.

Also, I have to say, I don't think I've ever seen such a lot of crema... I thought I'd blown it and over- extracted as the volume was rather more than I expected but the weight married up: 35g out in 25 secs from an 18g dose.

Lovely !

Thanks for the recommendation !


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Roland Clarke said:


> I've just been trying "The Italian Job" from Rave, as they say, it tastes of chocolate and nuts (though I thought more hazelnut than walnut), and I've seen several posts suggesting that it's a pretty good approximation of Italian blends, but I think that is it, it's an approximation, for me it's doesn't quite tick the boxes that the good stuff in Italy does. I will state that I'm still setting up my new machine and grinder, but I don't think I'm that far off. For me the Rave lacked a little bit of "depth and complexity". But then I like Illy standard stuff, I've had that in Italy and it has varied from distinctly average to stunning.


I really like the Rave Italian Job and they certainly do taste of chocolate, great with milk IMO.

The Stewarts Italian Blend is excellent too I think.


----------



## GuyRobin (Apr 5, 2015)

Definitely going to have to give the Brighton Lanes a go! Thanks


----------

